# Another Shad Question?



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

When you find shad on the FF and they are suspended at 25 ft. are they out of reach or can you still catch them with a cast net? This time of year that water is cooold and I don't want to get any wetter than I have to. I use a 7ft. net and thought about adding some line to it. Waste of time or not?
This is a great board and I can't wait to meet some of ya'll on the water.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

*Here's going to be my answer*

Yes, you might pick up one or two by going deeper. Now, I only said one or two, and really, you probably won't know what depth they where really at. And of course, make sure you do like me and leave your rubber boots at home then wear your new teeny shoes that way you feet are really wet and froze in just a short time. Generally, I catch as many shad as I have froze toes. What the heck, I am generally bored on such adventures.
With all that said, I personally think to catch a mess of shad you have to find out what time they are grouping together, and coming closer to the surface. I have a feeling the shad just aren't suspended at 25 ft but are also spread out. Hence, one or two at a time.
This is my guess. So depending on how bad you want shad is how wet you get. Myself, I am a true trooper. I bring soap and shampoo now, with a little space heater.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm going to use some context clues. You have a fish finder. You must be in a boat, not wading. So, yes, tie some extra line to your cast net and wail away. Not sure how much good it'll do, but anything's worth a try. Just don't get the net snagged on something down there! Let us know if it worked!


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

Time of day has a lot to do with it. In the morning I catch my shad on the bottom this time of year, but during the day as the water surface heats up they will come to the top. Look for them flicking on top of the water and catch as many as you can and put them in a ziplock baggy and through them on ice, they will stay good for a couple of days.


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

Are these shad the same as menhaden? Will they work after freezing or do they get too soft? Has anyone tried bining them like you do on some saltwater trolling baits?


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

Tried everything during freezing, they turn to mush!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I saw this the other day on this site,use borax soap it will keep'em good.Lay down newspaper then cover them on top with a few sheets .It gets the slime off,soap and let it set a few mins.,then do the other side and freeze.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info, especially on keeping shad for a few days. Haven't tried the soap before, but I'm game for anything that works. Planning on going this weekend and give it a try. 
The shad I was marking down deep was actually on Livingston, and yes it was in a boat. Sorry for the assumptions I was making, I'm a little new to posting as you can see by my profile, but I promise to improve.
Tight lines to all


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats the way you learn,keep posting i'm sure you will help someone soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Archersfin, those shad are precious in the winter. I have turned up the sensitivity on a manual setting and found shad in the winter at 25'+ deep on Livingston. Like most have said they must spread out because it seems that you don't catch many in a throw. I did tie extra line to get deeper before I would connect at all however.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

my wife and i had 5 acres 10 min. from Livingston. we added more rope to the cast net and caught all the shad we needed. the submerged hwy 90 bridge on the east side was a good place for big cats' we set anchored on the bridge let out rope and fished in the creek bed.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> Archersfin, those shad are precious in the winter. I have turned up the sensitivity on a manual setting and found shad in the winter at 25'+ deep on Livingston. Like most have said they must spread out because it seems that you don't catch many in a throw. I did tie extra line to get deeper before I would connect at all however.


 How do you know if it is shad on fishfinder? and not some other fish? WTB a finder and learn how to use. Do they identify the fish correctly ( bass, shad structure..etc)


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I set my FF on manuel sensitivity and turn it up to about 75 to 80 % on most FF. You can then see clouds of shad that make small images on the screen and together they make the clouds. When gamefish are nearby and chasing shad the shad will form "balls" and have cross hatched marking in the middle of the ball of shad because the return signal is so dense.
The best way to learn is to set your finder on manuel, turn it up untill the whole screen blacks out, then back it down untill you can see occasional groups or clouds of small fish. The bigger game will fish will have an eliptical shape that is longer than shad and usually be to the side or below the shad clouds. If you run your FF on fish ID mode it will make a big fish out of a school shad or several big fish stacked on each other. I know some salty anglers who always run their FF on fish ID setting and watched it so long they can get a lot of info from it on that setting. I like the flexability and increased sensitivity that a manuel setting allows.
When your in realitivly shallow water and you can see clouds on the FF, throw the net. When you catch shad while doing this you will build confidence in your ability to spot them on a fish finder.
I have a really cool trick where I turn up my finders sensitivity and find FEEDING white bass, as opposed to whites that are in a hanging out mode. That way I can cruise my GPS spots untill I find active fish before I even cast or troll. I'll sell the trick for ONE MILLION DOLLARS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All of that said you can't tell structure from fish quite as easily on a manuel setting as you can on a fish ID setting. Because the fish ID setting "makes more sense" thru eletronic processing of incomplete return signals than a manuel setting does.
To know the difference between the types of fish you see on a screen, throw the cast net whenever you can, what you see is what is down there.
It also helps to have some history with the place that your fishing. I know that carp and buffalo hang out in certain places on the lake I fish and I just know that it's them. They tend to hang out in the exact same places, while white bass and catfish roam around a given structure more.
I can just tell how some fish look because my eyes are always glued to the screen when I am moving, and when I find a big school in the same place (mark w/gps) just about everytime I go by I try to catch them. When after several trys in that spot and I never catch anything I assume that they are rough fish.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

With this kind of shad population, you don't need to freeze any. 

Notice I let a couple fall outside the bucket.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

MMMMMMMMMMM tasty candy shad, that is those under 3". The heads from two of those hooked in the eyes and it's rodeo time!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

In another month and that will be one cast worth.I like to pinch them in half and run the hook through the back and back through the eye.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

That was one cast.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Where are you catching them DMC?


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

dbullard said:


> Where are you catching them DMC?


That pic was from last summer


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I like to get mine after it warms up some at the state park boat ramp before dawn. Five throws and your good for the day. There usually isn't much to snag on and they are usually very shallow. After sunup two hundred throws and you might be good for the day. ha ha.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah Shadslinger I like when it warms up a little myself when they start bouncing off the bulk head.My parents have had a place in Hawg Heaven since the early 80's.It is nice when you can catch your bait in 10 minutes and bein the fishing in another 10.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Shadslinger,
You are right on when you say to set your FF on manual. That is the only way to see what is in the water. 
I did try adding line to the cast net and it worked fine once you mark the shad. Took me several casts to get enough to fish with, but well worth the effort. The shad were holding at 25ft in 38ft of water. No worries for bait in the winter now. I'm gonna fish Conroe Saturday night. Will let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tear em up archersfin! I would like to see a good report from Conroe. Do you jug, R&R or both?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great archersfin. Once you find them in area in different weather conditions keep a mental note.You should be able to go back to the area and find them again.
I have a handful of spots I can go to a find them on a regular bases in the winter.The bigger the net you can throw the less casts it will take.
As shadslinger said we want a good report.
I think I will dodge some floating debree and head to Livingston Sunday.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dbullard, are you going up White Rock Sunday? I am pretty sure that I will head that way Sunday unless below the dam is looking good. 
I will be in a white Dodge 1500 and a 19' Redfin CC Deep V. Send me a PM if you think that you are going that way. It's always an adventure and a risk to head way up White Rock, so some back up/another boat is always welcome.
SS


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

No Shadsinger I am limited to a 14' alumaweld with a 15 Johnson right now and that is pretty good run for me if it gets rough.We are across the lake from Waterwood and the boat is in a lift no trailer tags.
I have been working on a 20ft pontoon and should have it in the water in a few weeks.Hope to get the pontoons painted Saturday.It has 88 johnson on it.I might try it up there then. Should be a lot better ride. ps pontoons ain't made for salt water.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I know that floating debree is bad in the lake too when there is this much incoming water. I hope you have a good day on the water, I'll be looking for a report.
SS


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll keep ya'll in mind and give a report good or bad. I did notice the flow at the Livingston Dam is coming down now. If I read it right about 20000 cfs today. Getting fishable pretty fast.
Here is a page I ran into about reading a FF. Pretty good read.
http://*********************/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1859991#Post1859991


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went to a site today and saw that the curve was coming back down as well, it's gonna be good. 
Maybe by Sunday? 
I sure hope so it's closer and not as much trouble as going to White Rock Creek. 
This time of year when it is right below the Livingston dam, it don't get any better. Can I hear an Oh Yeah Brother!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Archersfin there is no such thing as a bad fishing trip as long as it is safe and you don't have boat trouble.I hope you have a good catching day.

SS I am sure you will make the best out of either place.
The water turkey have been roosting on the highline towers and I might have to try around them.good luck


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh Yea Brother!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well the son texted a while ago and said lets go to Houston at 9:00am instead of 12:00 noon to get fitted for tuxes. 
I may get off tommrow for a trip below the dam, I will post good or bad and I hope we hear from all who go, so we know where to go!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Shad*

I got this from a neighbor in Onalaska, saying....

_It was somewhat difficult to see at first; however, as it quickly floated southward...it revealed itself as the largest congregation of mixed birds I have ever witnessed on the lake. I could have been seeing things, but I think I saw millions of shad jumping all around the fringes of the crowd...so I assume this is what it looks like when the white bass are out there in a feeding frenzy._

So take a look and see what you think...[/font]


----------

